# Low tech water changes



## jameson_uk (20 Aug 2017)

Just wondering what people's thoughts were on frequency and volume of water changes in a low tech (not a walstead tank).  Talking about something like 180l with Anubias, Java fern, swords and crypts.

Lots of people in non planted tanks do things like 10 or 25% monthly water changes and have seemingly healthy tanks.

I am wondering whether the necessary 50% weekly change if you are dosing EI has been turned into all planted tanks need 50% weekly changes or not.

I realise that the more changes the better but is this just creating work for ourselves?


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2017)

I change around 30% weekly on my low tech tanks, I've found it keeps algae at bay and shrimps happy, find the best routine that works for you and the tank, if dosing ei ferts a 1/3 recommend dose should be plenty for a low tech or less.


----------



## PBM3000 (21 Aug 2017)

30% weekly then 50% on 'gardening day' (every 3 weeks).


----------



## zozo (21 Aug 2017)

My 110 litre low tech, maybe 90 litre netto with sump.. Do a weekly water change about 30 to 40 litres. Depends on the state the glas panels are in and or if i have to do some moss trimmings. Cleaning algae from the glas all ends up in the water column. Sometimes i missed some spots at previous sessions and are extra dirty after 2 or 3 weeks before i notice. So if i spill more into the water column i do a larger water change. If mosses are trimmed i keep syphoning till all is out what should be out. Occasionaly it happens that i go up to 80%, if i have to do maintenance down bellow and can't use water at that level for that. E.g having to do some rearranging and glewing on some plants on the dw etc.

As you already realize, it can't hurt to do more than less even if it's not a nessecity.  For the rest it probably is something personal. I see putting extra love into my aquarium not as bothersom extra work. For me it's a passion and a rewarding type of therapy. Tho i must admit, occasionaly i also skip a week, if i see it doesn't need a rub i don't.


----------



## Nelson (21 Aug 2017)

I do 30-40% every two weeks on mine.


----------



## BubblingUnder (21 Aug 2017)

Depends on evaporation but averages 5% weekly


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Aug 2017)

I do 55% whenever I can, as to me that pretty much assures I'm going to avoid nitrate creep or anything else. For sensitive tanks with shrimp etc however, I go as low as 5% per week.


----------



## HiNtZ (30 Aug 2017)

30% bi weekly for me. My cherries don't like large or frequent water changes. Sometimes I leave it a month while topping up with RO now and then. Never had any problems.


----------



## roadmaster (30 Aug 2017)

50% weekly in my low techs or any other tanks holding fishes.
Once I get out the hose and small pump to move the water,it is no bother to change more water as opposed to less.


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Aug 2017)

125l low tech, ei dosing, feeding every other day, between 40-50% twice weekly with a gravel vac on both occasions. always seems to pick up a fair bit.

I'm battling algae. Slowly winning.


----------



## Jake101 (2 Sep 2017)

80 litres, low tech with duckweed index fertilisation. Earlier 50% weekly water changes with EI, but after adding a lots of floating plants went to 20 % weekly and just looking the condition of the plants to add ferts.


----------



## chr15_8 (2 Sep 2017)

I do 50% changes every week as it just as easy doing 50% than it is doing a 25-30%. Its much easier doing water change on freshwater than it is on salt water that I'm use too.


----------



## Bart Hazes (18 Sep 2017)

I am topping up my tanks with RO water and without bacterial filter I don't get accumulation of nitrates. So rather than removing nitrate by water changes I remove nitrate by (floating) plant harvesting. On top I probably do 5%-10% water changes but frequency can range from weekly to monthly depending on time and if tanks seem to need some TLC.


----------



## Keith GH (18 Sep 2017)

jameson

I have only ever had Low Tech tanks and I found 2 X 35% Weekly worked the best for my planted tanks.

Keith


----------



## roadmaster (18 Sep 2017)

Bart Hazes said:


> I am topping up my tanks with RO water and without bacterial filter I don't get accumulation of nitrates. So rather than removing nitrate by water changes I remove nitrate by (floating) plant harvesting. On top I probably do 5%-10% water changes but frequency can range from weekly to monthly depending on time and if tanks seem to need some TLC.



Yes ,plants make best bacterial filter or biological filter for they can take up ammonia directly (prefer it),, and thus little in the way of nitrate build up.
Add too much fish foods for possibly too many fishes, and too few plant's, and things become skewed towards condition's that favor Algae and sickly fishes.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Sep 2017)

Hi all,





Bart Hazes said:


> I am topping up my tanks with RO water and without bacterial filter I don't get accumulation of nitrates. So rather than removing nitrate by water changes I remove nitrate by (floating) plant harvesting. On top I probably do 5%-10% water changes but frequency can range from weekly to monthly depending on time and if tanks seem to need some TLC.


I change a bit more water, about ten percent a day, (the tanks are sixty cm, so it is two six pint milk bottles worth), with rain water, and like Bart I harvest my floating plants fairly regularly. 

I have a filter on the tanks (I actually have two on most tanks), and I clean the pre-filter/sponge block or internal filter sponge every 10 days or so, the hoses whenever they have algae in them and the filter media every ~six months or so. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Sep 2017)

In a newly set up tank I always start off by doing several 50% water changes a week, for at least a couple of weeks, and then after that one 50% water change a week. 
This usually continues until the tank matures and becomes biologically stable; usually a couple of months in, or when the plant biomass has become quite high. 
Then I find I can gradually get away with less...maybe one 50% water change a month. 
But each scape is different and it depends on plant growth, bioload, fertz regime, etc.


----------



## Bart Hazes (18 Sep 2017)

I typically fill new tanks with 50-100% water from existing tanks. I might change water more frequently, even if just for peace of mind, were it not that I have my tanks on 100% RO water and I already have too little time to just sit in front of the tanks and watch the show.


----------



## PBM3000 (18 Sep 2017)

Bart Hazes said:


> I am topping up my tanks with RO water and without bacterial filter I don't get accumulation of nitrates. So rather than removing nitrate by water changes I remove nitrate by (floating) plant harvesting. On top I probably do 5%-10% water changes but frequency can range from weekly to monthly depending on time and if tanks seem to need some TLC.


Are you adding minerals to the RO?


----------

